

The Inner Structure of a Trojan Horse - edw519
http://www.techmantras.com/node/288

======
newsdog
404

~~~
mahmud
The article itself was blogjacked from its original source:

[http://www.megapanzer.com/2009/04/15/the-inner-structure-
of-...](http://www.megapanzer.com/2009/04/15/the-inner-structure-of-a-trojan-
horse/)

edw519, please link to the uncredited, working original source please.

[Edit:

People interested in this might also like the Honeypot Project's take on
Conficker.

<http://www.honeynet.org/papers/conficker/>

Or SRI's take on the same:

<http://mtc.sri.com/Conficker/>

and to get your feet and hands into the pond:

[http://blog.fortinet.com/the-art-of-unpacking-conficker-
worm...](http://blog.fortinet.com/the-art-of-unpacking-conficker-worm/)

]

